

Redirect system sound to Airport Express - preek
http://blog.dispatched.ch/2010/11/06/redirect-system-sound-to-airport-express/

======
brk
I've used Airfoil and other Rogue Amoeba products for a number of years. They
have another app that runs on an iPhone / iPod / iPad that lets you stream
audio to that device as well. My whole-house audio system has gone from being
a Russound multi-zone switcher to a number of airport expresses, Mac minis and
ip*'s using various Rogue Amoeba packages.

